# Air Canada



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Problems and more problems.
I use both West Jet and Air Canada most recently two flights AC to the UK in the past six months and missed the disruptions both times.
I wonder how AC is going to be around in the future.
Going from being a Crown Corp. to a bankrupt private company in 2004 and today still struggling with major problems.
I wonder how the senior leaders with their millions in compensation from a company with no money expect to sell change.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Should have just let the Emirates and Etihad Airways take over. That would be the proper Milton Friedman globalization thing to do. If you aren't offended by Arab flight attendants, they offer a pretty darn good service (for a much lower price) as well.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Is that why Stephen Harper didn't allow the UAE into Canadian airspace? Because he is offended by seeing Arab faces on a plane?


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

Air Canada is no longer competitive. I made the mistake of booking a vacation with them last year, since I have been a very happy customer a couple of years ago. To our dismay, they did not offer any food during the four hours flight to Cuba, only some non alcoholic drinks. Anything extra - you had to pay for. We arrived super hungry at our hotel, tying to figure out if there was any snack bar open past midnight with some leftovers. Not a good way to start your vacation. I know that a 7$ meal is no big deal, but it is one of my psychological barriers (in the too expensive forbidden category from a previous life ), so my annoyance level was huge. Compare that to Sunwing that has cheaper prices, better service and welcomes you with a glass of champagne and even gives you chocolates. I avoid Air Canada while I can. I hope that the free market will take care of the compagny since many of us are fed up. There is no point of subsidizing a bad business.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

slacker said:


> Is that why Stephen Harper didn't allow the UAE into Canadian airspace? Because he is offended by seeing Arab faces on a plane?


There are allowed in, they just can't get ramp space because it is held for AC. I'm all for protecting our own companies, it's just ironic because we often forcefully encourage the free market when it benefits ourselves. The UAE also used let us park our military jets on their ramps.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Air Canada: "We're not happy until you're not happy."


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I don't know what the pilots are thinking with their shenanigans. How many people are going to book with Air Canada if they have a choice? Not a way to act with a company that is already in trouble.


----------



## DanFo (Apr 9, 2011)

I avoid AC like the plague but some places they are the only option. They are over priced and in my limited trips with them they were always late.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

Spidey said:


> I don't know what the pilots are thinking with their shenanigans. How many people are going to book with Air Canada if they have a choice? Not a way to act with a company that is already in trouble.


Those are my thoughts as well, being retired and having a stable pension I thought at what point do people start to see the bigger picture.
In all my years of working when push came to shove the union & company seemed to find a balance, there was never any all or nothing attitude.
Maybe our pension could have been better or had more perks but it is fully funded, some years we settled for peanuts but in 30.5 years we only had two strikes both less than a month.

I tend to think that the long term employee's are putting way to much on the table namely their future.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Air Canada is good for one, and only one, thing - priority in/out of Pearson.
When bad weather hits or clears, AC flights gets first priority landing and take off.
Others have to wait.
So if you are trying to get out of town during bad weather days, AC is your best bet.

For other things like comfort, service, etc. AC sux big time.
I haven't flown Porter yet, but West Jet beats AC hands down in every other respect.

And apparently, unless you are Super Elite God, you are not considered human.
No, thanks, I'll pass.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I am all for groups having the legal right to stike. But actions like that don't win anyone over.

I saw on the news a clip about a group of Ontario kids that were going to miss their Karate tournament in Alberta b/c they could not get a flight out there until after the tournament had begun. Ways to crush the hopes, dreams and fun for a bunch of kids Air Canada pilots.

I already don't fly AC because fo the prices, you just gave me another reason.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Cal said:


> I am all for groups having the legal right to stike. But actions like that don't win anyone over.
> 
> I saw on the news a clip about a group of Ontario kids that were going to miss their Karate tournament in Alberta b/c they could not get a flight out there until after the tournament had begun. Ways to crush the hopes, dreams and fun for a bunch of kids Air Canada pilots.
> 
> I already don't fly AC because fo the prices, you just gave me another reason.


Good point. I don't think these pilots gave much thought to the consequences. What about perhaps someone trying to get home for her mom's funeral? Or what about someone trying to see a dying relative before it's too late? Or going to a daughter's wedding? All potential possibilities.


----------



## TorontoRentals (Apr 5, 2012)

I thought they already settle their problem last month. The most affected here are the people who are stranded because of this.


----------

